# Anyone using the non-K version of an Intel cpu?



## kabinboy (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello!

Is anyone out there running their DAW on a Windows machine with a non-K intel CPU, such as a i7-10700 instead of i7-10700K ?

I'm building my first Windows machine, and was considering one of these non-K CPUS for their lower power consumption.

I feel I don't need a lot of power or speed to replace my 11 year old mac pro, on which I run Cubase. My virtual instruments are relegated to two Windows 10 slaves. I'm pretty sure an i7 will be plenty powerful enough.

Let me know if you think it would be foolish to go with the lower clock speed and lower wattage of an i7-10700 (or i9, perhaps).

Thank you!


----------



## pixel (Nov 24, 2020)

From my experience K models are better for long term use. For example, I had i7 4790k which after some time when I finally reached time when it wasnt enough anymore, I just overclocked it (it was super easy few years ago) instead of buying new CPU. When I changed it to 6700 (non-k 2 generations newer model) I got 0% performance boost. I just wasted money. And because it's non-k model I had to deal with what I got. 
But I was lucky then, because 4790k was a really great model with good OC potential. I don't know if it's still a thing for current generation. It would require further research.


----------



## kabinboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Technostica (Nov 24, 2020)

The current Intel K series line up generally consume too much power at stock for me anyway so I wouldn't consider overclocking one.
Look at benchmarks for the difference in performance at stock as I don't think it is significant.
If you want to over-clock the RAM which might be useful, I think you need a K series along with a Z series board.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 24, 2020)

Since you asked, I am still using an i7 2600 for my ageing build, and it's still working fine.

The reason I did this is that I had (or maybe have) a really conservative view about overclocking, didn't want to have the temptation to eff with that, so I purposely got the non-K variant...

...If I do go Intel on the next build I will probably get a K (10900K or whatever) but still not mess with the stock settings.


----------



## kabinboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks, I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 25, 2020)

FYI no K means they’re “locked“ according to Int€£, but they’re not.
I’m a low watt guy so I bought the S and non K CPUs before and they overclock.
I got 500mhz on one 400mhz on a 4790S giving me the stock speed on a K.

Pretty sure the K is just higher binned.


----------



## JamieLang (Nov 26, 2020)

I do. 8700. 4.2ghz stock....because the default BIOS settings enable all core turbo. Technically that means overclocked, but...it's the default. That's how confident they were in the Coffee Lake chips. Machine is functionally silent in a VERY quiet recording studio. Happy. Maybe the 8700k would've been slightly faster and MAYBE as silent. Maybe not. Extra like $150 to find out.

I've done this long enough to see the trend that largely minutia is just that...it took maybe 10 years of CPU after 48khz native audio production was solid to get 96khz to be as solid natively. One generation of chip? Or the 8% faster chip for twice as much (and/or more cooling need)? Not usually noticeable. There are exceptions in some generations.


----------



## Tommia (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm asking myself the same question. Temperature versus speed. But I saw you hesitating i7 versus i9. What I found is this:





Intel Core i9 10900 vs i7 10700: performance comparison


We compared Intel Core i9 10900 (2.8 GHz) against i7 10700 (2.9 GHz) in games and benchmarks. Find out which CPU has better performance.




nanoreview.net


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 30, 2020)

I just rebuilt a media server for < $500 for an Intel I5-10400, 16GB DDR4, MSI Z490A-Pro motherboard, and Noctua cooler (the fan didn't fit so I had to swap a smaller Noctua fan I had as a case fan and use it as a CPU fan and put back an old Scythe fan in the case). Using the same case and PSU, etc.

I gotta say that, compared to my overclocked 9900K in my main PC built last year, that it uses a LOT less voltage. My 9900K s using 1.3 volts vcore with the browser open, with a temp of about 37C.

The 10400, which is in the basement so a few degrees cooler environment, is using .8v and is idling (no streaming) at 19C.


----------

